# Fullbag Diamond Blunt feedback



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

post a nose rocker side profile pic mig and Ill tell them if its gonna work or not


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

ETM said:


> post a nose rocker side profile pic mig and Ill tell them if its gonna work or not


Haaa! Haa! Ha! This is the only one I have right now. It is from the 156cm.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> Does anyone here own one? Or has riden one?
> 
> Keen for some feedback on how the Diamond Blunts perform in powder.
> 
> Fullbag


Model name is Blunt Diamond...


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Model name is Blunt Diamond...


Edited! ;-)

When searched the net there are zero reviews.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> Edited! ;-)


:thumbsup:



Sim79 said:


> When searched the net there are zero reviews.


Not many boards out there yet. We are just starting. With a few exceptions in Europe and the US, most of them are in the french speaking part of Canada. So there is that language barrier...

Here is one, but it is in french. You might want to use Google translate or something like that.

https://www.viesportive.com/fr/le-club-des-crinques/article/la-chronique-a-big-fullbag-blunt-diamond-106


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Haaa! Haa! Ha! This is the only one I have right now. It is from the 156cm.


Nice long drawn out nose rocker. Its going to float


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for article . Google Translate 


One evening in Stoneham, he had just opened the 19, my favorite night track for carving. The board slipped almost too much. She bit the track like no board I wrinkled before, especially on the heels. It was surprising. That night, I have not managed to tame the beast. On a few occasions, I was propelled out of my corner without notice and I still do not feel comfortable on this board which, however, did not leave me indifferent. Wow! I literally a monster under your feet.
Forty-eight hours later, I flew to the Alps to Switzerland. I tested the board for two consecutive days in almost all conditions: groomed snow soft and hard packed, ice, powder, spring snow, off-piste slopes of 45 degrees short, 2 days intense.
Super fast and maneuverable in powder on the slopes, I was very surprised at the handling of the Blunt Diamond. In powder, it floats perfectly thanks to its shape type 30mm *. At first glance, this board is not at all like what it has to offer. I had to learn to ride by putting more weight on the nose because otherwise groomed snow condition and aggressive carving, tale explodes and boom! it propels you out of your turn.
The board is still light for its size. Its look does not leave you indifferent with his big square nose gives it its charm. In the queue, the riders were watching the board with a look puzzled and even skiers asked me questions about this board. In its first year of production and sales to consumers, Fullbag company is welcome to the big leagues and I am sure they will succeed in making them. In addition, it is a product handmade in Quebec.
The Fullbag Blunt Diamond is a board for experienced riders who want a board aggressive track that well ride pow and undergrowth. If you want to learn how to carve and make nice turns, this is the perfect board, especially with its affordable price. Little advice, it will take you good steep fasteners to control this board and boots that will support all that. A board to ride with positive angles at the front and the back, a freeride style position.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Haaa! Haa! Ha! That is a bit weird! I will try to translater it after the weekend so you can actually have a better idea of what it says


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Haaa! Haa! Ha! That is a bit weird! I will try to translater it after the weekend so you can actually have a better idea of what it says


I tried to translate it so it makes a bit more sense. Hope it is easier to understand, as english is not my first language...

"One evening in Stoneham, the 19 trail had just opened, my favorite track for carving at night. The board was almost too fast. It bit the track like no board I rode before, especially on heelside turns. It was surprising. That night, I did not manage to tame the beast. On a few occasions, I was unexpectedly ejected out of a turn which made me uncomfortable at first on this board which, however, did not leave me indifferent. Wow! I literally had a monster under my feet.

Forty-eight hours later, I was on a plane for the Swiss Alps. I tested the board for two consecutive days in almost all conditions: groomed snow soft and hard packed, ice, powder, spring snow, off-piste slopes of 45 degrees. Briefly put, 2 intense days.

Super maneuverable in powder and fast on trail sides, I was very surprised by the handling of the Blunt Diamond. In powder, it floats perfectly thanks to its 30mm taper shape. At first glance, this board does not look like what it can really offer. I had to learn to ride it by putting more weight on the nose for aggressive carving on groomers because otherwise the tail explodes and boom! It propels you out of your turn and into the next.

The board is light for its size. Its look does not leave you indifferent with the big square nose which gives it its charm. In the lift line, the riders were watching the board with a puzzled look and even skiers were asking me questions about the board. In its first year of production and sales to consumers, Fullbag is welcomed to play in the big leagues and I am sure they will succeed at it. In addition, it is a product handmade in Quebec.

The Fullbag Blunt Diamond is a board for experienced riders that ride pow and trees, and who want an aggressive board for groomers. If you want to learn how to carve and make nice turns, this is the perfect board for you, especially with its affordable price. Little advice, you will need responsive bindings to control this board, and stiffer boots that will support all that. A board to be ridden with positive angles on the front and the back foot, more of a freeride style position."


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! Congrats Mig! While you can sort of get the same gist of the reviewer's pleasure with that board from the straight "Google Translate" version? 

Your much more,.. _finessed_ translation? Is a LOT less puzzling!  :laugh: It's must be quite gratifying to receive such an awesome review of your board! Best of luck to you for continued success! :cheer:

:hairy:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Wow! Congrats Mig! While you can sort of get the same gist of the reviewer's pleasure with that board from the straight "Google Translate" version?
> 
> Your much more,.. _finessed_ translation? Is a LOT less puzzling!  :laugh: It's must be quite gratifying to receive such an awesome review of your board! Best of luck to you for continued success! :cheer:
> 
> :hairy:


Glad to hear my english is not that bad!!! :laugh:

And it is very gratifying! I have received positive feedback from everyone who has tried the boards. Best feeling though, was when I was waiting for some friends near a lift line and I saw a rider I did not know walking to it, carrying one of my boards. He bent over to strap the board to get on the lift and some other riders started inquiring about it. He told them: "Best damned board I have ever tried!". Could not remove the smile on my face for the next week! 

Thanks Chomps!!! Your good words are greatly appreciated!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I tried to translate it so it makes a bit more sense....


Hmmm... sounds interesting! And looks sweet. Congrats.
Board is bookmarked 
(for the hub; too wide for me)


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Hmmm... sounds interesting! And looks sweet. Congrats.
> Board is bookmarked
> (for the hub; too wide for me)


Thanks Neni!!! I am working on a model for lighter riders with smaller feet. Your input would be appreciated.

That being said, we have women that bought the Blunt Diamond 156 and are loving it. And even one who is riding the Hammerhead 171! She is a charger!!!


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you, makes more sense now lol

And wow! Sound impressive and perfect for my needs!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

156 is a sweet length  but ww of 26 is a boat for me :embarrased1:. From trying many very different boards waist and length wise (from 23.5 to 26.7, 145 to 168) I got that the limits of what I can decently push is in the ~24.5 ww range, 25 at the most. Above, I get difficulties to get the board decently on edge, lose too much leverage and it begins to become a fight  (120lb, 24.5cm feet)

Mad props to the girl riding the 171!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sim79 said:


> Thank you, makes more sense now lol
> 
> And wow! Sound impressive and perfect for my needs!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> 156 is a sweet length  but ww of 26 is a boat for me :embarrased1:. From trying many very different boards waist and length wise (from 23.5 to 26.7, 145 to 168) I got that the limits of what I can decently push is in the ~24.5 ww range, 25 at the most. Above, I get difficulties to get the board decently on edge, lose too much leverage and it begins to become a fight  (120lb, 24.5cm feet)


Thanks for the info! I will keep that in mind for that next board. One question: were all the boards you tried twins or lightly tapered freeride shapes like your Jones?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Thanks for the info! I will keep that in mind for that next board. One question: were all the boards you tried twins or lightly tapered freeride shapes like your Jones?


I'll send a PM


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> I'll send a PM


Cool. (addingthisbecausepostistooshort)


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Mad props to the girl riding the 171!


Here she is, amongst other happy customers...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> *Glad to hear my english is not that bad!!!* :laugh:
> 
> And it is very gratifying!
> 
> ...


I actually had no idea prior that you weren't a native speaker,.. Just figured you said "Eh" a lot! :laugh: And hearing praise like that independently,..? That is _VERY_ cool! I know that feeling! I feel the same way whenever someone pays good money for one of my Nature Photographs! (…although sometimes the purchase has more to do with matching the curtains than love of the subject!) :laugh: LoL

So if I understand, you're located, building and selling them in Canada,.. Yes? As well as selling in Europe? Any plans to sell in U.S. or maybe get one to BA to ride & review? Browsing thru your website,.. I really like the design and the "minimalist" graphics. (...I'm too old for a lot of the Skulls and nekkid chick graphics!  )


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> That is _VERY_ So if I understand, you're located, building and selling them in Canada,.. Yes? As well as selling in Europe? Any plans to sell in U.S. or maybe get one to BA to ride & review?


We are based in Canada and have a few dealers here. I design the boards, and graphics usually are a collaboration. Boards are made here in Quebec, Canada, with woodcores that come from the same area the factory is in.

The few boards we have in Europe and the US were bought directly from us. We are just starting to look for dealers in the US, but meanwhile, all our boards are available from our website with free shipping in Canada and the continental United States. And with the actual currency rate, and the NAFTA agreement eliminating duty fees, you guys get a pretty good deal!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Here she is, amongst other happy customers...


Wow, just wow! 
I'm not shy of trying bigger boards, but _that_ one would just scare me


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump. Hello i wrote you guys on facebook About the camber profile.
I think i found my next tapered charger but need some more info. Hope to hear from you on facebook. My name is markus mattsson btw so you know witch message is from me. Cheers


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperRalfons said:


> Bump. Hello i wrote you guys on facebook About the camber profile.
> I think i found my next tapered charger but need some more info. Hope to hear from you on facebook. My name is markus mattsson btw so you know witch message is from me. Cheers


Very sorry about that Markus! I will find your message and answer you today.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Dont be sorry i just wrote it an hour ago.  so stoked.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperRalfons said:


> Dont be sorry i just wrote it an hour ago.  so stoked.


Good! I was under the impression that you wrote it a while ago and did not get an answer... 

Hope these will help. If you have any questions, fire away.

Nose profile:









Camber profile:

















Tail profile:









Sidecut and contact points:









The 162cm with bindings:


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

How much does the nose lift up from the table in cm? 
Im riding switch alot with my current pow board, burton fish. and am a bit unsure how the tail will work for switch takeoffs and hard switch carving.
What is your thoughts on switch euro carve nipple scratcher type moves?
Thanks for quick replys btw


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperRalfons said:


> How much does the nose lift up from the table in cm?
> Im riding switch alot with my current pow board, burton fish. and am a bit unsure how the tail will work for switch takeoffs and hard switch carving.
> What is your thoughts on switch euro carve nipple scratcher type moves?
> Thanks for quick replys btw


What year Fish are you riding?

Don't have the numbers with me, will post them later. But they are lower then standard boards. Low rise tips are a part of what makes this board super floaty and fast. No snow plow.

If your switch riding/carving is done on hardpack, then no worries. The *tail* of the Blunt Diamond is actually very similar to the *nose* of most specialized carving and boardercross boards (very short and low). As long as you are used to riding switch on heavily tapered and setback boards (like the Fish), you should not have any problem.

In fact, if you are used to eurocarve on your Fish, you will be blowned away by this one!


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Im on a -13 fish and carves are the best "tricks" ever. 
I just booked my plane tickets going back to bc in late november and staying until march and want to try a new pow deck.
Thought its more fun to support a small manufacturer and the shape is just what im looking for.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SuperRalfons said:


> How much does the nose lift up from the table in cm?
> *Im riding switch alot with my current pow board, burton fish*. and am a bit unsure how the tail will work for switch takeoffs and hard switch carving.
> What is your thoughts on switch euro carve nipple scratcher type moves?
> Thanks for quick replys btw


Hmm, your ridin' switch a lot on your fish?

Nipple scratchin'? On a fish?

That's just not the right board for those moves.

If you think snowboarding is fun now?

Haha, just wait until you get on a board designed for what your tryin' to do.

You're gonna shit your pants.

Night & day my friend, night & day.


TT


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey babe i have been riding for 20 years 100+ days per season and buy atleast 2 new boards each Winter and try countless boards from friends. The fish is super fun for everything and i use it more for park then my twin and more for carving then my stiff camber board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SuperRalfons said:


> Im on a -13 fish and carves are the best "tricks" ever.
> I just booked my plane tickets going back to bc in late november and staying until march and want to try a new pow deck.
> Thought its more fun to support a small manufacturer and the shape is just what im looking for.


Back to B.C. as in British Columbia?

That's where I am dude & I've been talkin' to Mig a little bit, or buggin' him I should say:hairy:

I'm thinkin' the Lifer:jumping1:

That's what I'm eying up.

If you're comin' here?

I think you should have a look at that one too.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SuperRalfons said:


> Hey babe i have been riding for 20 years 100+ days per season and buy atleast 2 new boards each Winter and try countless boards from friends. The fish is super fun for everything and i use it more for park then my twin and more for carving then my stiff camber board.


Sweet, I've been ridin' for 28 & probably go through 20-40 every year.

I'm not sayin' the fish ain't fun, it is, but shit gets a little squirrely when you start breakin' the sound barrier.

About the babe thing
Sorry dude heterosexual over here:finger1:

Haha, just fuckin' whit chya.

Don't get all twisted.


TT


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Hard to get tone across on forums. I thought i was being cute. ^^
Yes british columbia. Revelstoke as basecamp and going to lake louise, golden, nelson and maybe a short trip to mt baker.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperRalfons said:


> Im on a -13 fish and carves are the best "tricks" ever.
> I just booked my plane tickets going back to bc in late november and staying until march and want to try a new pow deck.
> Thought its more fun to support a small manufacturer and the shape is just what im looking for.


So it is the one with the fish scales graphic and little swallowtail with 7.5cm setback. Not the winged swallowtail with 5cm setback like the 2014 and 2015?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I'm not sayin' the fish ain't fun, it is, *but shit gets a little squirrely when you start breakin' the sound barrier*.


Blunt Diamond. Just saying...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I'm thinkin' the Lifer:jumping1:
> 
> That's what I'm eying up.
> 
> ...


Lifer and Blunt Diamond: Two very different beasts.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohh -14 then. its the first with double swallow. 
It requires special technique to carve switch but fun to end the carve way back on the nose and just pop to next turn!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Lifer and Blunt Diamond: Two very different beasts.


Lifer's more powder orrientated no?


TT


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Both looks like pow shapes to me just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Lifer's more powder orrientated no?
> 
> 
> TT


They are both pow oriented but still amazing on groomers. They are not wet noodles, Lifer being slightly stiffer. The Blunt is better in confined spaces with deep snow, like tight tree riding. Lifer will be better in more open stuff. Lifer's tail has more "hook".

Taper: Lifer 15mm, Blunt 30mm.
Setback: Lifer 2.5cm (1"), Blunt 7.5cm (3").
Sidecut: similar and single radius on both (different on other Fulbag models) 
Plus the obvious shape difference...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SuperRalfons said:


> Both looks like pow shapes to me just different strokes for different folks.


Exactly!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha haha, I guess I just like the rocket ship look:hairy:

I ride lots of trees, but I'm pretty sure I toasted my knee last year partially due to a blunt end pow stick.

I think the point serves as a cattle guard of sorts & when it's tight it'll feed its way through.

Rocket ships for me please:hairy:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I ride lots of trees, but I'm pretty sure I toasted my knee last year partially due to a blunt end pow stick.
> 
> I think the point serves as a cattle guard of sorts & when it's tight it'll feed its way through.
> 
> ...


If you hit a tree head on, a pointy nose might deflect the board to either side of it, but even with just a little momentum, your body won't follow. You will still take the hit. Maybe even worst, like directly to the knee, lower leg, upper leg or shoulder/elbow.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Only time pointy would save you is for blasting through tiny twigs and brush.
I have tried it out with both my fish and my flight attendant.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Will Fullbag ever go on sale this year?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

d15 said:


> Will Fullbag ever go on sale this year?


Sorry, no sale as most of the current models where introduced late in the season and will remain unchanged for the next. We do offer free shipping to the continental US and Canada, and the exchange rate is an advantage right now for US and European shredders.

That being said, I will see if I can setup some kind of rebate or coupon code on our website for the forum members... :hairy:


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That being said, I will see if I can setup some kind of rebate or coupon code on our website for the forum members... :hairy:


Let me know eventually down the line.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

d15 said:


> Let me know eventually down the line.


Will do for sure!


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Sorry, no sale as most of the current models where introduced late in the season and will remain unchanged for the next. We do offer free shipping to the continental US and Canada, and the exchange rate is an advantage right now for US and European shredders.
> 
> That being said, I will see if I can setup some kind of rebate or coupon code on our website for the forum members... :hairy:


That would be awesome, I have been thinking of getting a blunt diamond, a coupon would put me over the edge.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Searching for Diamond Blade info brought me here! :hairy:



Mig Fullbag said:


> Nose profile:


Does the Diamond Blade have the same base profile as the Blunt Diamond? I noticed yesterday when comparing the Virus and the Volkl Coal Race that the Virus has a nose that looks identical to the pic above, while the Coal Race has a much more abrupt upturn on the nose (presumably for setting the edge in banked turns).



SuperRalfons said:


> Yes british columbia. Revelstoke as basecamp and going to lake louise, golden, nelson and maybe a short trip to mt baker.


You in Revelstoke yet? The webcams have been looking good. My friend went to Louise on Saturday and said the snow was great for early season riding. I'm hoping to get to Revelstoke at some point this year, but we'll have to see what happens. Got a week planned in Kicking Horse in early feb for the ski patrol "ski improvement week." Lots of drinking and high level lessons, and an escort around the whole mountain. :jumping1:


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Searching for Diamond Blade info brought me here! :hairy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope 2 more weeks before im in revy. checking webcams 24/7 =P


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Searching for Diamond Blade info brought me here! :hairy:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Diamond Blade have the same base profile as the Blunt Diamond? I noticed yesterday when comparing the Virus and the Volkl Coal Race that the Virus has a nose that looks identical to the pic above, while the Coal Race has a much more abrupt upturn on the nose (presumably for setting the edge in banked turns).


Slightly different for the Blade. It has a little bit more camber under foot and the nose and tail rise/rocker are different. I will post pics later tonight.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Searching for Diamond Blade info brought me here! :hairy:
> 
> Does the Diamond Blade have the same base profile as the Blunt Diamond? I noticed yesterday when comparing the Virus and the Volkl Coal Race that the Virus has a nose that looks identical to the pic above, while the Coal Race has a much more abrupt upturn on the nose (presumably for setting the edge in banked turns).





Mig Fullbag said:


> Slightly different for the Blade. It has a little bit more camber under foot and the nose and tail rise/rocker are different. I will post pics later tonight.


Here are a couple of pics to compare both boards. I will take some other ones with different views of the Diamond Blade tonight.

*Blunt Diamond 156cm*








*Diamond Blade 163cm*


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Definitely wantin' me a Diamond Blade! Have spent the 2015 snowboard fund already and then once again. I'll have to wait to scratch this itch!:hairy: But definitely wantin' some softboot carvin'


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Definitely wantin' me a Diamond Blade! Have spent the 2015 snowboard fund already and then once again. I'll have to wait to scratch this itch!:hairy: But definitely wantin' some softboot carvin'


:hairy: :hairy: :hairy: :hairy: :hairy:


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone else tried one out?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I saw a Blunt diamond at our mtn the other day. Chatted a bit about it with the guy. He was surprised someone this far from Quebec knew about it 

The guy really likes it. He preferred the Diamond blade though.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I saw a Blunt diamond at our mtn the other day. Chatted a bit about it with the guy. He was surprised someone this far from Quebec knew about it
> 
> The guy really likes it. He preferred the Diamond blade though.


That probably was Rob Fagan. ?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> That probably was Rob Fagan. ��


cool
He has all the boards, so im pretty sure he knows you 

I hope i run into him again. Next time hopefully i can give er a try. It was super crowded that day, so no time to try stuff. Plus I wasnt going to ask some random guy to try his boards hehehe although he was super nice.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> cool
> He has all the boards, so im pretty sure he knows you
> 
> I hope i run into him again. Next time hopefully i can give er a try. It was super crowded that day, so no time to try stuff. Plus I wasnt going to ask some random guy to try his boards hehehe although he was super nice.


Yeah! Rob lives in North Van and is a retired Pro that still competes in events he enjoys. Like the LBS in Baker where he finished 6 times in the top 5 men's Pro with 3 podiums, against legends like Terje and TRice. He finished 5th in BX at the Vancouver Olympics and has a few World Cup podiums. He still travels all over the world as a coach for Reign Snowboarding, so he has ridden my boards in pretty much any type of conditions. He rode them in China, Chile, Argentina, Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Italy, etc...

I can check with him if he will be in your area again, if you want to give the boards a try.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Yeah! Rob lives in North Van and is a retired Pro that still competes in events he enjoys. Like the LBS in Baker where he finished 6 times in the top 5 men's Pro with 3 podiums, against legends like Terje and TRice. He finished 5th in BX at the Vancouver Olympics and has a few World Cup podiums. He still travels all over the world as a coach for Reign Snowboarding, so he has ridden my boards in pretty much any type of conditions. He rode them in China, Chile, Argentina, Austria, Switzerland, Spain, Italy, etc...
> 
> I can check with him if he will be in your area again, if you want to give the boards a try.


wow In that case I should have asked for a lesson hahaha

But yeah check with him when he's around and we could meet up and so on. I normally go to either Whistler or Cypress, and can do Cypress weeknights too. 

Obviously, it's nothing urgent but if he's around the area it would be cool to meet up and check out your shapes 

Cheers


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> wow In that case I should have asked for a lesson hahaha
> 
> But yeah check with him when he's around and we could meet up and so on. I normally go to either Whistler or Cypress, and can do Cypress weeknights too.
> 
> ...


Sooooo....did you ever meet up with him? I'd be interested in your take on the blade if you did. 

So hard to purchase a board without trying or even knowing anyone that has tried it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> Sooooo....did you ever meet up with him? I'd be interested in your take on the blade if you did.
> 
> So hard to purchase a board without trying or even knowing anyone that has tried it.


Nahh dude probablywent on tour and I dont go to Cypress much, i do mostly Whistler.... gotta arrange it for later on though


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Nahh dude probablywent on tour and I dont go to Cypress much, i do mostly Whistler.... gotta arrange it for later on though


Well....if you can connect and give me your two bits on it....I will gladly pay the usual fee of $1:grin::wink:

I am going to pick up two boards for this next year. A board to softboot carve groomers and a nimble, more flexy board that would be good for riding while tobogganing someone off the hill. Have been thinking of a Bataleon for the latter and Mig's for the former...but that puts me wanting two boards that I have never ridden and don't even know anyone that owns them. :facepalm1: How dumb is that?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> Well....if you can connect and give me your two bits on it....I will gladly pay the usual fee of $1:grin::wink:
> 
> I am going to pick up two boards for this next year. A board to softboot carve groomers and a nimble, more flexy board that would be good for riding while tobogganing someone off the hill. Have been thinking of a Bataleon for the latter and Mig's for the former...but that puts me wanting two boards that I have never ridden and don't even know anyone that owns them. :facepalm1: How dumb is that?


Hahaha
Well.... if you survive the wife, it's all easy from there.

Frankly... I think you'd have a good idea what sort of board you will like. Softboot carving and you look at Fullbag's shapes, that D blade should be awesome. Worst case you get used to them  I guess I hould have asked him to let me try it when I had the chance hahaha


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Sooooo....did you ever meet up with him? I'd be interested in your take on the blade if you did.
> 
> So hard to purchase a board without trying or even knowing anyone that has tried it.





F1EA said:


> Nahh dude probablywent on tour and I dont go to Cypress much, i do mostly Whistler.... gotta arrange it for later on though


Yes, he is on tour. He has been in Austria, then Colorado a couple of weeks ago, then in Mt Baker to race in the LBS, then in China/Korea, and now is in Germany, I think. The dude sure travels a lot!!! :surprise:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Well....if you can connect and give me your two bits on it....I will gladly pay the usual fee of $1:grin::wink:
> 
> I am going to pick up two boards for this next year. A board to softboot carve groomers and a nimble, more flexy board that would be good for riding while tobogganing someone off the hill. Have been thinking of a Bataleon for the latter and Mig's for the former...but that puts me wanting two boards that I have never ridden and don't even know anyone that owns them. :facepalm1: How dumb is that?


There's a review of the Diamond Blade on here, but I think you have already seen it. Or maybe you did not see the update? Just in case:

fullbag-diamond-blade-review

Here's also one of your fellow members on bomber that bought a Blade and is fully stoked on it. You can maybe contact him directly for his opinion. He posted a couple of pics and a few words in this topic:

2015-2016-new-board-porn-new-purchases

Although not the model that you are interested in, @david_z has tested the Blunt Diamond 156 and is writing a review for his website. He is waiting for me to answer a couple questions to complete it. He should have it up soon.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alpine Duke said:


> A board to softboot carve groomers and a nimble, more flexy board that would be good for riding while tobogganing someone off the hill.


I use one board for both of the above (the Virus Avalanche FLP AFT) and have another board for deep powder fun days.

For me, the long effective edge makes a board good at softboot carving (good edge hold), and that's what I want when I'm carting someone off the hill in a toboggan too. I tried to patrol in the light, nimble powder board, but I prefer the confidence I have on the Virus (shape is very similar to Diamond Blade)


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

My board arrived today!


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I was able to loan one of these for a bit earlier this winter, finally got around to polishing up the review. 

I can't disagree with what the others have said in terms of the boards character & handling. As someone who's riding mostly twin/twinish boards and definitely more park than pow (midwest problems...) the shape was pretty new to me, and took a little bit of adjusting to the ride. Once comfortable on it, though, the board basically begs for speed; though it handles well at a more leisurely pace, too. Wish I could've caught some decent powder before sending it on its way but such is life; this board will rip any groomer you can point it at. 

Fullbag Blunt Diamond Review | agnarchy.com

Here's a little self-shot video, too:


----------



## lotechpeter (Oct 1, 2011)

david_z said:


> I was able to loan one of these for a bit earlier this winter, finally got around to polishing up the review.
> 
> I can't disagree with what the others have said in terms of the boards character & handling. As someone who's riding mostly twin/twinish boards and definitely more park than pow (midwest problems...) the shape was pretty new to me, and took a little bit of adjusting to the ride. Once comfortable on it, though, the board basically begs for speed; though it handles well at a more leisurely pace, too. Wish I could've caught some decent powder before sending it on its way but such is life; this board will rip any groomer you can point it at.
> 
> Fullbag Blunt Diamond Review | agnarchy.com


Did you choose the 156 or was that the size you got?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

lotechpeter said:


> Did you choose the 156 or was that the size you got?


The 156 was already in the US on a demo tour, so it was easiest, not to mention less expensive than requesting a different board or size -- if money was not an object, I'd have loved to try that longsaucer Hammerhead 181 but as they say, beggars can't be choosers


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

how stiff is the hammerhead? I just wish the graphic was a little less......

Also, the Blunt Diamond is softer than the Diamond Blade? I am debating between these for an all around rider vs a donek phoenix/incline.....


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

how do you guys even find these incredibly random, wacky brands? what's wrong with buying boards from reputable manufacturers rather than obscure, fringe brands that probably have no idea what they are doing, and are obviously constrained by little to no sales and obviously and non existent r&d department?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Judokick said:


> how do you guys even find these incredibly random, wacky brands? what's wrong with buying boards from reputable manufacturers rather than obscure, fringe brands that probably have no idea what they are doing, and are obviously constrained by little to no sales and obviously and non existent r&d department?



Every comment you make is ill-mannered: Like your a skier. Same type of comments where made by you with Nivek about the Burton Tough Cat :blahblah:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Judokick said:


> how do you guys even find these incredibly random, wacky brands?


Well, the first step is to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

It's "you're" you illiterate moran.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Well, the first step is to pull your head out of your ass.


 I'm pretty sure you're more likely to find this stupid crap WITH your head up there, in fact I think it may be necessary.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Judokick said:


> how do you guys even find these incredibly random, wacky brands? what's wrong with buying boards from reputable manufacturers rather than obscure, fringe brands that probably have no idea what they are doing, and are obviously constrained by little to no sales and obviously and non existent r&d department?


You're an idiot. Donek is one of the most well respected boardercross board companies on the market. Fullbag is owned by a member on this forum.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Judokick said:


> It's "you're" you illiterate moran.


No it's not LMFAO.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Judokick said:


> It's "you're" you illiterate *moran*.


moran....a member of the warrior group of the Masai people of East Africa, which comprises the younger unmarried males.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> moran....a member of the warrior group of the Masai people of East Africa, which comprises the younger unmarried males.


We all should probably ease up on him, clearly english is not his native language, and it does suck when you are stuck at home because you got grounded by your mom.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

How do you guys even find these incredibly random, whacky idiots?????


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Judokick said:


> I'm pretty sure you're more likely to find this stupid crap WITH your head up there, in fact I think it may be necessary.


Atta boy. Double down on your aggressive stupidity. Some people are dumb, but it comes from an understandable place and you can teach them. Some people are assholes, but at least they know what they are talking about. You are stupid and an asshole because you ignorantly criticize small companies and laud big companies while making clear that you believe people who think differently and/or know better are beneath you. You are wrong. You are dumb. I won't be sad if you die from choking on your bag of dicks.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> Atta boy. Double down on your aggressive stupidity. Some people are dumb, but it comes from an understandable place and you can teach them. Some people are assholes, but at least they know what they are talking about. You are stupid and an asshole because you ignorantly criticize small companies and laud big companies while making clear that you believe people who think differently and/or know better are beneath you. You are wrong. You are dumb. I won't be sad if you die from choking on your bag of dicks.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Although there is _something_ to what he says. It can be a risk to buy from a smaller company with little info available. I took a risk when I bought my carving board from Onedge Style. I think I was their second sale in all of North America. But I have been very happy with it. And, I have been emailing Mig trying to talk myself into (or out of) buying one of his boards. And...there is some risk there because i can't find a review from Nivek or Thegoodride or anyone like that. But....I like smaller producers like this. They tend to HAVE to put lots of time and TLC in. Mig has posted lots of info on here that has convinced me that he has put alot of R&D into the specs. I trust this would be a good board.

Now...the larger point taken with his comment is that it is difficult to demo. That is true, no doubt. So, there is some risk and some faith needed....and one needs to weigh the pros and cons. 

But I like being able to ask the shaper himself (Mig) about the design. Not going to get that from one of the "tried and true" companies. I would get a response from their newest employee that has to take a shift answering emails since he is the FNG!:nerd:


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Alpine Duke, I tried to talk myself out of it too. Failed. Ordering one for next season :embarrased1:

It's just like talking with Bruce Varsava, once you start talking you're fu****.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

david_z said:


> The 156 was already in the US on a demo tour, so it was easiest, not to mention less expensive than requesting a different board or size -- if money was not an object, I'd have loved to try that longsaucer Hammerhead 181 but as they say, beggars can't be choosers


My Hammerhead 181 showed up on Thursday past. I put in two solid days on it, and it is already officially my favorite board in my quiver (2016 K2 Ultrasplit 165w, 2016 Arbor A-Frame 167w, 2016 Fullbag HH 181, 2014 Lib Skunk Ape 169, 2006 Burton T6 164w, 2007-8ish Rome Agent 158). I will be writing a full review, but am going to hold off until after the first weekend of April, as I will be going on cat trip in Haines, AK and want to wait until after. 

The long short of it, though, is Mig's geometry is amazing. The thing really rips groomers and rides way shorter than it's length. It turns quicker than my A-Frame and can actually throw down some tight, quick turns in addition to the long, swoopy stuff. The combination of the mild camber, the super gradual, low rise nose, the heavy set-back, and the giant blend zone has a real synergy. It's honestly the funnest board I've ever ridden, with my T6 being the second. I can't wait to get it out in the real deep stuff.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> My Hammerhead 181 showed up on Thursday past. ...
> The long short of it, though, is Mig's geometry is amazing. The thing really rips groomers and rides way shorter than it's length. .. I can't wait to get it out in the real deep stuff.


Stoked dude, can't wait to read your thoughts on it!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Judokick said:


> It's "you're" you illiterate moran.


Being the grammar police is fine and I realize you were trying to get a leg up on the other posters (for some unknown reason). However, you may want to actually be correct if you're going to correct someone's grammar.

And he was right.

Pull *YOUR* own head out of *YOUR* own ass.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The only "risk" to trying a small board builder is that you might actually find that there's more to snowboarding than the typical board company arguing over who's base profile is better...

90% of the boards out there have the same basic shape (0 taper, about 125 cm effective edge for a 160 cm board, an 8m sidecut radius, and 0-1" setback), supposedly base profile and some flex difference is supposed to make all of these 90% of the market radically different from each other?

Consuela says it best:





Get on a small builders board and try something different, get some taper in there, maybe some real edge length, how about a different sidecut?

Imagine if we all drank beer from the large brewers!!! :laughat2:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Imagine if we all drank beer from the large brewers!!! :laughat2:


Great analogy!!

While Budweiser easily has the best quality control, brewing methods and brewing equipment in the entire industry, their beer is pure shit from a taste standpoint.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL thanks!

All the major beers are very similar, they don't want to scare people away with flavour! At least in Canada you've got Labatts Blue, Molson Canadian, Coors Light, Bud, Bud Light, etc. and they're all weak lagers designed for the masses who want to drink a 24 of beer on a friday night.

Then you've got companies like Lagunitas, Unibroue, Grizzly Paw, Goose Island, etc. that while still are widely available, actually have something different to bring to the table, something with taste!

Then there are you local true micro-brews and those can be hit or miss.

So my suggestion to board buyers is, stray off the beaten path and try something you can't find reviewed on a major website. Many builders (like Prior Snowboards) will let you demo their boards from the factory, and if you end up buying a board they credit you the demo rental fee. Of course you have to get to Whistler to try one.

I'm sure Fullbag would be happy to do a demo day at Tremblant, Mt Sutton, Jay Peak...

Frank from Virus comes to North America every year for a carving festival in Aspen.

/end rant >


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey if Migs at Jay Peak I'm there don't tell me twice!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fullbag can come to the Calgary area any time too! >


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> how stiff is the hammerhead? I just wish the graphic was a little less......


On the stiffer side without being a plank. @Alonzo might be the right person to give an opinion on this, since he now owns it and has ridden it for couple of days. 

What exactly don't you like about the graphic? We tend to go for stuff that is rather simple and classic that won't be outdated in just one season. We don't plan on changing graphics every single season but only when something changes about the board itself.



Argo said:


> Also, the Blunt Diamond is softer than the Diamond Blade? I am debating between these for an all around rider vs a donek phoenix/incline.....


Blunt might feel slightly softer overall but it is due to the flex pattern / repartition along the board. The tail is so short that it will actually feel stiffer than the Blade. If what you are looking for is something in line with the Donek Incline/Phoenix, the Diamond Blade is what you should be looking at. The Blunt has a lot more setback and taper.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I'm sure Fullbag would be happy to do a demo day at Tremblant, Mt Sutton, Jay Peak...





raffertyk2 said:


> Hey if Migs at Jay Peak I'm there don't tell me twice!!





poutanen said:


> Fullbag can come to the Calgary area any time too! >


I wish I could travel all over and do demos everywhere, but not quite there yet... Haaa! Haa! Ha!

But we will look into implementing a demo program for next season where we can ship a board to you for a minimal fee + shipping, and then discount the fee if you buy the board. Or something like that...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> But we will look into implementing a demo program for next season where we can ship a board to you for a minimal fee + shipping, and then disount the fee if you buy the board. Or something like that...


And there's the best reason to buy from a small builder. You can talk to them!

When I order a Virus, I order them through the owner of the company, same thing with Prior. It's like buying a bespoke suit instead of an off the shelf.

The difference is, at least with the North American custom/small board builders, the pricing is actually similar to the mass market.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^that would be awesome^^^^

Your boards look like lots of fun and I want to try them but I'm a cheap s.o.b. and don't want to pay full msrp for a board I've never tried. Missed out on a chance to try the lifer earlier this season unfortunately. I like the HH graphic by the way


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> ^^^that would be awesome^^^^
> 
> Your boards look like lots of fun and I want to try them but I'm a cheap s.o.b. and don't want to pay full msrp for a board I've never tried. Missed out on a chance to try the lifer earlier this season unfortunately. I like the HH graphic by the way


Can't do anything about the trying part at the moment. But for the cheap s.o.b. part, I can offer a serious discount (30%) and free shipping to Canada and the US right now. If you are american, it comes down to a seriously great deal with the current exchange rate... :smile:

Thanks for the HH graphic. Same artist who did the hammer logo, also did the entire Lifer graphic. Who's Lifer did you pass on trying? Where were you?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That Lifer keeps winking an eye. I like eerything about it.. except maybe micro-camber instead of flat.... but flat feels pretty cool in powder so i'd be ok.

Any chance you do a 161? I'm thinking 166 is maybe too long for me (i'm 170 lbs). Also, what's the flex on it? i like ~6/10.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Can't do anything about the trying part at the moment. But for the cheap s.o.b. part, I can offer a serious discount (30%) and free shipping to Canada and the US right now. If you are american, it comes down to a seriously great deal with the current exchange rate... :smile:
> 
> Thanks for the HH graphic. Same artist who did the hammer logo, also did the entire Lifer graphic. Who's Lifer did you pass on trying? Where were you?


How do you get the 30% discount option on your web-site


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^that would be awesome^^^^
> ...


Well now that gives me something to seriously consider. I would have to figure out which one to choose too. 

The Lifer was Chucks. He mentioned on dmq that he might have been at Jay when I was going to be there. I never followed up. Did he do the graphics?

I am 6', 220lbs and looking for something to rip carves on East Coast groomers and maybe float in pow if we ever get any again. Which would you suggest?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> How do you get the 30% discount option on your web-site


Not implemented on the website yet, but can send Paypal payment requests to anyone wanting a board before it's done. I was planning on having it ready on monday but... :frown:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

F1EA said:


> That Lifer keeps winking an eye. I like eerything about it.. except maybe micro-camber instead of flat.... but flat feels pretty cool in powder so i'd be ok.
> 
> Any chance you do a 161? I'm thinking 166 is maybe too long for me (i'm 170 lbs). Also, what's the flex on it? i like ~6/10.


Honestly, it is the only flat-rocker board I have in the line-up and I would not change it for anything. It works perfectly as is. The acceleration you get in pow and on groomers from the Lifer's profile is wonderful. That profile goes hand in hand with that shape. And it feels and handles shorter than its actual length. Plenty of people who tried it, were convinced it was a 162 because it says "FB 62" on the graphic. They were surprised to learn it was a 166... :smile:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What's the base material? Sintered? What level Sintered if so?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Well now that gives me something to seriously consider. I would have to figure out which one to choose too.
> 
> The Lifer was Chucks. He mentioned on dmq that he might have been at Jay when I was going to be there. I never followed up. Did he do the graphics?
> 
> I am 6', 220lbs and looking for something to rip carves on East Coast groomers and maybe float in pow if we ever get any again. Which would you suggest?


Yes, Chuck did the Lifer graphic and the hammer logo on the nose of the Hammerhead. And he won the Over 40 Division at the Mike Baker Banked Slalom in Waterville NH on the Lifer a couple weeks ago. :smile:

All my boards handle groomers very well. It all depends on what will be your main focus. The Blunt Diamond will handle tight trees better the others because of the greater taper and major setback. The Diamond Blade is more of a groomer carver with great all around capabilities that can handle pow when need be. The Lifer doesn't push back like the Blade on groomers, but holds an edge fantastically well, and rips pow in more open spaces compared to the Blunt. And the Hammerhead is the Blunt's big brother, but with a little less taper and setback. The swallowtail compensates for the difference in taper and setback for float in powder, and allows fantastic tail control on hardpark. If you are used to handle bigger boards, this is a great machine! The only speed limit will be the one you impose on yourself, without losing the possibility to make tight turns if you want to.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> What's the base material? Sintered? What level Sintered if so?


Black sintered 4000 on all boards. No diecuts, no graphics.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mig - your inbox is full.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Black sintered 4000 on all boards. No diecuts, no graphics.


Send me the price of a Lifer and a diamond blade. 


If my math(and googles conversion rate) is right I am going to buy them both. The Canadian dollar is my friend right now apparently, really 75 cents on the dollar?

Are they looneys? (see what I did there?) lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

whats the stiffness of the lifer?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> whats the stiffness of the lifer?


Depends how much you rub it


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> On the stiffer side without being a plank. @Alonzo might be the right person to give an opinion on this, since he now owns it and has ridden it for couple of days.
> 
> I'm riding the 181. It's stiff enough to not suck, but not super stiff. I'd call it a medium-stiff, like, probably a 7.5-8/10. It's not as stiff as my A-Frame, but stiffer than my Skunk Ape (which flexes differently on account of the rcr profile, obviously)...probably on par with my old, super broken-in T6. The nose is stiff, but not incredibly so (it chatters a bit at high speed through choppy crap, which is expected when there's that much nose out in front of you), but it's nice and stiff in front of the bindings, which helps it really bite and will be greatly appreciated if I'm bombing a soft face at speed and hit a hard sun crust or wind slab. I have zero fear of it folding and sending me tomahawking down the mountain. There's some flex between the bindings. The tail is nice and stiff. Overall, it's not what I would call an unforgiving ride - I haven't, even for a moment, felt like it was riding me, but it's stiff enough to dig trenches and not be lame.
> 
> This thing is a fucking blast, though; it's my new favorite board - and I haven't even taken it into the backcountry yet.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I worry about a softer nose. I dont want it to collapse when I am going across choppy snow. I got a powder board this season that does that, I rode it once and hung it up. Waste....


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Argo said:


> I worry about a softer nose. I dont want it to collapse when I am going across choppy snow. I got a powder board this season that does that, I rode it once and hung it up. Waste....


Yeah, I hear you on that one. You need nose stiffness, IMO, especially if you're planning on hauling ass through medium-to-high consequence terrain. Tomahawking into trees/rocks or off of cliffs sounds like a pretty shitty time.

I should clarify, for the sake of fairness, that I'm not saying the nose is soft, it's just not SUPER stiff. I got some vibration when bombing really fast on choppy snow, but not nearly enough to slow me down or make me doubt my edge, and folding the bitch was the last thing from my mind.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Here are some pics of my Hammerhead 181, for those of you who are interested.

For scale, I'm 5'11" and 240lbs. The thing is as long as I am tall! It's a flat black/really dark grey, rather than a gloss, and actually looks way better than I was expecting; it's a nice looking board. I am riding it at +27 and -3, which I think works well for this board, along with a stiff binding and tight, stiff boots.

The geometry has some really neat features, which I'll show in the next post.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

As mentioned above, I really like the geometry of this board. 

Firstly, Mig put together an excellent blend of radii for this sidecut. It's tight at the nose and tail and more gradual in the middle, which results in quick turn in and lots of power out of turns, but isn't twitchy. Mig can elaborate on this if he wants to, but I'll just say that it feels awesome. The tighter radius at the back seems to make the tail feel less washy than one would expect from a board with 2 cms of taper. 

Secondly, the nose rises very gradually, which will result in good float. Also, the early rise transitions into the light camber gradually. When you press out the camber by applying pressure, the nose rises, bringing the contact point of the running length well back of the terminus of the effective edge. In practice, this makes for quick edge-to-edge transitions. The effect of this can be seen by comparing two of the pics below. I placed a piece of paper under the board and slid it along the bottom until it brought up solidly on the contact point of the running length (the side of the paper closest to my foot). Then I did the same thing with my foot applying pressure on the board. As you can see, even though the camber is only a scant 3-4 mms high, when I press it out, the contact point of the running length jumps back several inches. This combined with a really tight entry radius results in the board turning in really nimbly, and transitioning edge-to-edge nice and quick. It feels awesome on groomers and will help supply additional float in powder.

The other really cool bit that I really dig is the extent of the transition zone up front - it's fucking huge. I think this qualifies as what the Furberg fans call 'reverse sidecut,' which, to me, just means that the widest part of the board is elongated, which gives good hold and feels good. Either way, I dig it.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> I worry about a softer nose. I dont want it to collapse when I am going across choppy snow. I got a powder board this season that does that, I rode it once and hung it up. Waste....


You will not have that problem with any of my boards. What Alonzo described for the Hammerhead goes for all models. The part in front of the front binding is stiffer than on most freeride/pow boards so no weird "L" shaped bend just at the front binding.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

sent you a PM Mig.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Great posts Alonzo, thanks!

Whoever said they don't like the graphics on the topsheet is a fuckhead.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

still no change on web-site with discount


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

HotSnowball said:


> @Mig Fullbag: Any plans for a splitboard or are any of the current models split ready?
> 
> Also, out of the current line-up which board is most comparable to a Jones Hovercraft. Maybe with a bit more taper and sidecut, but still featuring the long gradual nose kick and limited setback.


No splitboard in the near future (not for next season). And if by split ready, you mean with internal middle sidewall ready to be cut, then not yet. But that is something we are looking into.

All my boards have more taper and sidecut than the Hovercraft, even the HH 181. And as far as setback goes, they all have more except for the Diamond Blade and Lifer (2.5cm vs 3cm). But more taper and sidecut, and long gradual low rise nose, with a surfy feel would be the Blunt Diamond or Lifer. The Blunt has massive setback compared with the Hovercraft, and the Lifer is just a bit under.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> still no change on web-site with discount


I think he said it was best to contact him directly for it as he hadn't gotten it working on the site yet, but hoped to soon.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Great posts Alonzo, thanks!
> 
> Whoever said they don't like the graphics on the topsheet is a fuckhead.


I agree. The graphics on that Hammerhead are sick.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> still no change on web-site with discount





Jcb890 said:


> I think he said it was best to contact him directly for it as he hadn't gotten it working on the site yet, but hoped to soon.


Yes, could not make it work yet. But I can send a Paypal payment request with the discount included to anyone who wants to order a board and get it as soon as possible.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> I think he said it was best to contact him directly for it as he hadn't gotten it working on the site yet, but hoped to soon.


Yep... Just as Fullbag said. PM Fullbag my Pay Pal info and Fullbag sent me a invoice with discount. Thanks Jcb890

Looking forward to my trip next week to Colorado and Fullbag"s snowboards:embarrased1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ordered that diamond blade. Can't wait to see how it does. It will be my spring/groomer board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Thought you wanted the Lifer


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Thought you wanted the Lifer


I may change that to the hammer head 181 but I would like to see the flex on this so I can have a comparison of his boards that he knows and I can feel. If this is too soft my son can use it for his FIS boarder cross races next year.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Thought you wanted the Lifer


I do, it may not be the best board _on paper_ for me & my style? out of the Fullbag line?

But man I love those pointy rocket ship lookin' boards.


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I snagged the diamond blade. I figure...loads of pow boards out there, but getting a nice freeride deck that is specific to carving is a little more on the rare side.

BTW Mig...its been 24 hrs already....where's my board???:wink::wink::grin:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I was back and forth between the Diamond Blade and the Hammerhead. Finally decided to go with the Hammerhead 171 and ordered it last night. I am pretty excited for it, thought my season was over but looks like I'll be driving up north soon to try it out. Then I might hang it on the wall so I can stare at it for the next 8 months or so...


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

snowdog / timmy once you guys get it let me know how it compares to the dupraz


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> I was back and forth between the Diamond Blade and the Hammerhead. Finally decided to go with the Hammerhead 171 and ordered it last night.




The Hammerhead has motivated me to swallow tail my Burton 174 Air


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I was back and forth between the Diamond Blade and the Hammerhead. Finally decided to go with the Hammerhead 171 and ordered it last night.
> ...


Isn't that thing somewhat of a vintage collectable board? I don't know if I would chop that. I have done a home made swallow tail but it was on a totally worthless board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Good point.....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

dave785 said:


> snowdog / timmy once you guys get it let me know how it compares to the dupraz


Lifer looks like my Dupraz with a swallow tail...


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Pulled the trigger (Thanks Argo). Can't wait to try out my new Blunt next week-end. 

Now if you'll excuse me I'm Going back to sitting next to the mailbox.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to all of you guys who ordered boards since thursday night. Ran into an unplanned problem with shipping related to the Easter weekend. All boards will be out the door today and you will all get your tracking numbers. And most of all, thanks for the support!!! Can't wait to see more reviews and feedback on my boards pop up on this forum.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Lifer looks like my Dupraz with a swallow tail...


Looks. But I doubt it will ride similar.... as the Lifer is Rocker/Flat with a swallowed tail and longer edge than the Dupraz.

I think I'd definitely like a Lifer if it's ~6/10 flex for someone 170lbs


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dave785 said:


> snowdog / timmy once you guys get it let me know how it compares to the dupraz


I will for sure do that, I just gotta convince Mig:grin: to send me one:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I will for sure do that, I just gotta convince Mig:grin: to send me one:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> TT


All you have to do is sell a few oldies you have laying around and order a brand new Lifer at 30% off with free shipping. :wink:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> All you have to do is sell a few oldies you have laying around and order a brand new Lifer at 30% off with free shipping. :wink:


Wish that were the case, don't have any oldies.

I don't collect em, so I don't really have any, maybe a couple but they ain't worth shit. They're all beat up.

Trade for a NOS Mogul Monster, in a box & everything.
With bindings & all the hardware.

Wow what A deal.:dry: Haha I'll start wrappin;' it up now.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ZeMax said:


> Pulled the plug. Can't wait to try out my new Blunt next week-end.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I'm Going back to sitting next to the mailbox.


The proper colloquialism is "pulled the trigger". :nerd:

Im anxiously awaiting mine as well.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Wish that were the case, don't have any oldies.
> 
> I don't collect em, so I don't really have any, maybe a couple but they ain't worth shit. They're all beat up.
> 
> ...


Far from being a fan of the Black Snow boards. I always laugh a little inside when I see those being sold and traded as "snowboards". Back then, when they came out on the market, my buddies and me saw them as a corporate toy invasion of "our" lifestyle to make a quick buck with a shitty product. I know they brought a lot of new riders into snowboarding. But we will never know how many they scared away from snowboarding for life...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Far from being a fan of the Black Snow boards. I always laugh a little inside when I see those being sold and traded as "snowboards". Back then, when they came out on the market, my buddies and me saw them as a corporate toy invasion of "our" lifestyle to make a quick buck with a shitty product. I know they brought a lot of new riders into snowboarding. But we will never know how many they scared away from snowboarding for life...


Haha yup me too, even back then I thought they were garbage.

Funny story.

My very first snowboards, I got from my parents. 
They were split up & my mom wanted me to go to my dads for Christmas, I didn't want too.

She let the cat out of the bag. Told me they got me a snowboard.

Well, haha that's different. Sure I'll go then. haha

Christmas rolls around & on the day.

My dad pulls out some shitty beat up Black Snow snowboard.
He's all excited, trying to get me to strap into the fuckin' thing.

It wasn't even big enough, it had to have been the smallest one they made?

Great, I stayed in a town for 4 days, where I didn't know a single person, for this, a fuckin' plastic piece of shit.

All day he kept bugging me to put it on & tinker with it. 
I didn't even want to look @ the fuckin' thing, it disgusted me.
Pops wasn't winning any popularity contests that day, wioth the bugging me to touch it.


This went on all day, he was all over me. To the point I wanted to punch him out.

Dinner rolls around after him annoying me all fuckin' day about, what he kept saying, was the best snowboard ever.

He tells me to go get something out of the pantry & when I opened the door, there was a shiny, used, but new to me LOOK X-Rated.

Fuckin' dink haha, played me for about 10 hours haha


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That is fucking amazing...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> That is fucking amazing...


Nope, mean fuckin' trick


TT


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Argo said:


> The proper colloquialism is "pulled the trigger". :nerd:
> 
> Im anxiously awaiting mine as well.


Damnit you're right :embarrased1:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Nope, mean fuckin' trick
> 
> 
> TT


But a good one... >


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > That is fucking amazing...
> ...


My parents did a similar thing to me when I was around 10-12 years old. I had been riding the same dinky little stupid looking bike with a banana seat since I was 5. By this time I was way to big for the bike. Most of the other kids my age had got bmx or mountain bikes by this time. I wanted a mountain bike so badly. I told them that is all I wanted for christmas. Christmas morning came and there was definitely not a box or package big enough to be a bike. They gave me a kinds of dumb little stuff and some clothes. I was so bummed. My dad told me to take the dog out or get fire wood or something like that so I went out in the back yard and there was a brand fucking new shiny red 24" Huffy mountain bike with a ribbon on it. My day went from shitty to awesome in an instant.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha yup me too, even back then I thought they were garbage.
> 
> Funny story.
> 
> ...


hahahaha
owned.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Mig Fullbag said:


> All you have to do is sell a few oldies you have laying around and order a brand new Lifer at 30% off with free shipping. :wink:


know anyone who wants to buy my oldies? hahah 

Or rather, know anyone who wants to deal with taking pictures, posting them, packaging them, taking to USPS for me???


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

I got Mail :snowboard4::snowboard4:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ZeMax said:


> I got Mail :snowboard4::snowboard4:


Jealous...mine didn't make the shipping cut till last Tues and is in transit. Hitting Jackson tomorrow and Targhee Sat and would love to be giving it a run. May have to stare at it all summer and wait until next year. Definitely bummed.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I've waited on enough snowboards! Jackson and Targhee... Definitely bummed


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

HotSnowball said:


> Oh so tempted to get a Lifer for Japan next season...


30% deal is still on... ?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Jealous...mine didn't make the shipping cut till last Tues and is in transit. Hitting Jackson tomorrow and Targhee Sat and would love to be giving it a run. May have to stare at it all summer and wait until next year. Definitely bummed.





SnowDogWax said:


> I've waited on enough snowboards! Jackson and Targhee... Definitely bummed


They all shipped on tuesday. ZeMax just happens to live really close...


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

HotSnowball said:


> Tempted, but tough justify another board when the current ones are not even getting enough use. Can you PM me about international shipping?


PM me your complete address and I will find out what it would cost to get a board to you.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> Jealous...mine didn't make the shipping cut till last Tues and is in transit. Hitting Jackson tomorrow and Targhee Sat and would love to be giving it a run. May have to stare at it all summer and wait until next year. Definitely bummed.


My board shipped on Tuesday also. I'm a 4 hours drive from Mig's hideout :grin:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> They all shipped on tuesday. ZeMax just happens to live really close...


No prob Mig


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Got 2 days on my 162 Blunt now and Wow... just Wow.

6'4, 190 pounds size 10.5 boots, paired the board with Burton Malavitas 21/-9. 

Snow condition on day 1: crappy brown snow, soft spring time snow, hard pack, end of the day bumps, super wet snow. -8 C in the morning that progressed into +4 with precipations in between snow/rain/hail. Weird day weather wise but a lot of different snow conditions for my 8 hour shift. Great for testing my new ride.

So how was it ? The board is very stable low speed carving, high speed carving, hitting crappy snow with bumps at (for me) mach 1. That thing absorbed it all. The board is also very agile, it's going to be a dream in the trees or anywhere there's a tight line to maneuver through. Felt like a pimped up 4x4. It's a cheater board :grin: 


Day 2: Take all that wet snow then drop the temperature to -10 C and groom it at 8pm. The next morning drop the temp to -18. Yeah you got it: Concrete style grooming turning to solid ice in the afternoon. That day made me wish I had my hardboot gear with me. So I spent the day carving with it. I was able to nail some nice C shape turns, excellent edge hold and torsional stiffness is just right. Once again a very forgiving ride.

So I was able to test it in everything except Powder and that is One very versatile board with great agility. You guys won't be disappointed.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Went to UPS store in Dillon CO, to pick up 2 Fullbag snowboards a 163 Diamond Blade & 166 Lifer.
UPS guy said nothing in yet.
An older fella at the store said aren't you old to be snowboarding.
Me haha there are more of us than you think.
Sitting in UPS parking lot I got a text from Amazon that my AC/12volt adapter was delivered to the local USPS.
Off to the Dillon Post Office.
Line was 15 deep.
Standing in line.
Who walks in??
The UPS guy.
He rings bell to the back door of Post Office and disappears.
Door opens UPS guy has a flatbed filled with packages.
On top you guessed it my 2 Snowboards


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Mine came today too! Hammerhead 171.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Santa's been busy.

Hey. Aren't you too old to be getting presents from santa??


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

.
.

.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just showed up at the door step


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ready for tomorrow. ... 

This board is relatively stiff. Now that I feel it can you compare the lifer and 181 to this blade?


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Got mine too. Just too lazy to take a pic and upload it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

First run on the blade, wow....


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> First run on the blade, wow....


And looks like you had some nice groomers to try it on... :smile:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> First run on the blade, wow....


My guess is it's got just a wee bit more edgehold than the average? >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, it rails....


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> Yeah, it rails....


Those waves on the left... :surprise:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Those waves on the left... :surprise:


The whole mountain is like that. Very surfy mountain.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> Mine came today too! Hammerhead 171.


Need to hear your thoughts on this one you ride it!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Hoping to get up to VT this weekend provided I have the time and conditions are decent i.e. not boiler plate after rain and then a freeze up. If not I probably won't get to rise it this season.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Copper got 7" of powder during the the day yesterday. The last two hours, nobody was on the mountain. Fullbag 166 Lifer is going to get a workout today.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Argo said:


> The whole mountain is like that. Very surfy mountain.


Nice to see that the grooming crew does not mow those waves down. I wish more hills would leave some of those on every run for those of us who live to play on them. When you rarely get fresh pow, they are the next best thing.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, just spent another 7 days at Vail on my 162 Fullbag blunt. That makes two seasons and 13 days without a caught edge. I trust this thing more than any board I've ever ridden at this point. The one day we got 10" of fresh snow, I fell in love. Never had the experience before of just relaxing my hips and bombing/surfing down a bowl. Holy shit it was euphoric. Only had to lean back a little once the snow was chopped up and leaving behind 2ft mounds that had started to get a little heavy in the sun.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Super stoked to read this @Demi9OD !!! :grin:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh! In case anyone following this thread missed my introduction post of the Supernaut, here are some pics of the latest member of the Fullbag line-up and a link to the info on our website:

https://fullbag.com/pages/supernaut


----------

